# People having sex with horses is on the rise in Switzerland



## Blizzard (Dec 2, 2015)

http://nypost.com/2015/11/27/people-having-sex-with-horses-is-on-the-rise-in-switzerland/

In related news, sheep in New Zealand now even more nervous...

Seriously, WTFO?!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2015)

I wonder if it correlates to an increase in population from the Middle East.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, that happens.  Even in the good old USA.   


Until 2005, for instance, zoophilia and bestiality weren't illegal in Washington state until an animal "brothel" killed a guy.

Google "Enumclaw horse sex case."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2015)

I like sex - CHECK!
I like horses - CHECK!
I like Swiss watches - CHECK!

LET'S GO!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 3, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I like sex - CHECK!
> I like horses - CHECK!
> I like Swiss watches - CHECK!
> 
> LET'S GO!



And here I was thnking of inviting you out to visit...  but I just can't condone the infiltration of Swiss watches into my house!  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

@Ooh-Rah ...  do you smear yourself with chocolate too?:wall:  Friggin Marines.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I like sex - CHECK!
> I like horses - CHECK!
> I like Swiss watches - CHECK!
> 
> LET'S GO!



This is why I'm charge of False Motivation Mondays. You don't respect the caps lock.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2015)

Horses?  Really??  Have you seen Swiss women?  Most of them are hot, like, BEAUTIFUL.  So either sex with horses is better than sex with hot women, or the women are utterly not worth it and the horses are targets of opportunity.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 3, 2015)

I wonder if they have memes of beautiful horses labeled "somebody, somewhere is tired of its shit".


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This is why I'm charge of False Motivation Mondays. You don't respect the caps lock.



Because that's what wrong with that post... improper application of caps lock.

USMC bestiality FTW!!!!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2015)

And stuffed horses too...in the Walmart aisle

Floridian, 19, Arrested For Lewd Act With Stuffed Animal Inside Walmart Store


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 3, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> Horses?  Really??  Have you seen Swiss women?  Most of them are hot, like, BEAUTIFUL.



And Swiss horses aren't?  Fucking speciesist... SMH.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 3, 2015)

What in the sweet fuck am I reading people! LMFAO!

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> And Swiss horses aren't?  Fucking speciesist... SMH.


 
I am a lipizanner man, myself....


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 3, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> And stuffed horses too...in the Walmart aisle
> 
> Floridian, 19, Arrested For Lewd Act With Stuffed Animal Inside Walmart Store



My brother in law is into hogs, that's how I got nephews.
I'm just gonna leave this here:
Is it normal to put holes in a stuffed animal toy and hump them? | Is It Normal? | http://isitnormal.com


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> My brother in law is into hogs, that's how I got nephews.
> I'm just gonna leave this here:
> Is it normal to put holes in a stuffed animal toy and hump them? | Is It Normal? | http://isitnormal.com


 
It depends on how attractive it is. Or if it's velvety enough to reduce friction.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2015)

...and not limited to Europe...

Wisconsin man arrested for horse bestiality and weed possession


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 3, 2015)

So, does that make this and this the zoophilia equivalent of sex with midgets?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2015)

Devildoc said:


> ...and not limited to Europe...
> 
> Wisconsin man arrested for horse bestiality and weed possession



Yeah, but that is Wisconsin...it's kind of expected there.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> So, does that make this and this the zoophilia equivalent of sex with midgets?



Neigh


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Yeah, but that is Wisconsin...it's kind of expected there.



I want to defend my state here....i really do but......yeaaaaaah... 

There's a reason I moved to Milwaukee.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2015)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> There's a reason I moved to Milwaukee



Schotz Beer?  Are you Fonzie?:-"


----------



## Brill (Dec 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Schotz Beer?  Are you Fonzie?:-"



You just confused all the young uns.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 4, 2015)

lindy said:


> You just confused all the young uns.




Tough luck. Sucks to be clueless.:-"


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 4, 2015)

As I understood it, you weren't recognized as an American until you've watched, at the VERY minimum, one episode of Happy Days.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Tough luck. Sucks to be clueless.:-"


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2015)

DocIllinois said:


>




Now, let's all "Jump the Shark".........:-":-/


----------



## JBS (Dec 5, 2015)

When will I learn not click Frank's links?

I clicked this on a work computer, too.  


Frank S. said:


> My brother in law is into hogs, that's how I got nephews.
> I'm just gonna leave this here:
> Is it normal to put holes in a stuffed animal toy and hump them? | Is It Normal? | http://isitnormal.com


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

JBS said:


> When will I learn not click Frank's links?
> 
> I clicked this on a work computer, too.



You've been here how long?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2015)

What about sheep? What are they, chopped liver?


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> What about sheep? What are they, chopped liver?



Nay.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Nay.




I think you meant "neigh"


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I think you meant "neigh"



9


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2015)

Only on this board would a beastiality thread get legs like this. 

Good job, gents!!!


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 5, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Only on this board would a beastiality thread get legs like this.
> 
> Good job, gents!!!



This is what "conversation starter" material occasionally looks like deep within the combat arms. 

I'll claim some cross thread points here:  to gals inbound to the Infantry, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2015)

Because legs!


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 6, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Because legs!
> 
> View attachment 14555



Truth: every single one of us is half-centaur.  
Your Sunday is now brighter; you're welcome.


----------



## Brill (Dec 6, 2015)

Apparently this is a "thing" here too?

Police: Man travels from Pennsylvania to Arizona for sex with horse

Horse breaks leg of man attempting to have sex with it


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 6, 2015)

Horse had the right idea.


----------



## AWP (Dec 6, 2015)

The way that horse was dressed? The horse was asking for it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2015)

All this animal sex talk and @pardus is no where to be found.  Should we get a welfare check?  :-"


----------

